# 2011 Tarmac Comp SL2



## Flippster (Nov 23, 2011)

Local LBS has a 11 Tarmac Comp with 105 groupo on closeout for $1,799.00.

Is this a good price?

Can those that own or have ridden this bike, can you let me know what your experiences are? I would like the pros / cons with this bike. 

I will not be racing or anything like that, just using for exercise.

Thanks,


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

Flippster, $900 off retail is a pretty good deal no doubt. I used to have a 2011 Tarmac Comp American Flyer and my brother has the red/carbon 105 one. It is a fantastic bike. My brother is a beginner and i'm a little more seasoned so it will more than suffice for just exercise. Plenty stiff and smooth at the same time. If you do decide to get more serious, you can always upgrade the components on this race worthy frame. Mine built up to ~15lbs fully loaded. Looks like this alot of shops are clearing out the 2011 models, our local Bike Barn shop has this model for the same price. Good luck!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Flippster said:


> Local LBS has a 11 Tarmac Comp with 105 groupo on closeout for $1,799.00.
> 
> Is this a good price?
> 
> ...


Along with price (and as always, fit) I would also recommend considering your intended uses. 

If you're looking to do recreational riding with an eye towards improving fitness, while there's certainly no rule against riding a Tarmac, depending on a number of factors (fitness, flexibility, personal preferences, among others), you may also want to consider some relaxed geo bikes, like the Roubaix or Giant Defy. 

Short term, getting a good deal is always a plus, but longer term, matching the right bike to the rider matters more, IMO/E.


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

I have the exact same bike and love it, except I paid waaaaaayyyy more for mine... I guess that's what happens when there I only one lbs in a 100 mile radius and I already sold my soul to them a long time ago... Very nice stiff fast bike


----------



## riderdave (Aug 9, 2011)

I just purchased this bike 2 weeks ago for $2,068 + tax so at $1,799 I would think that would be a superb deal on a great bike! I tried to deal further on the price but the LBS told me that it was already discounted and they couldn't go lower. This particular model and color was getting hard to find in the Los Angeles area. 

I've only had one ride on it but I was really impressed compared to my 2012 Roubaix Comp which I presently have for sale. The ride is just as forgiving as the Roubaix but with a more lively and stable feel. I think it's partially because the Roubaix was too big for me at 58cm while the Tarmac is 56cm; I'm 5'10, 160lbs.

I changed out the seat and stem only for personal preference.


----------

